# First Show



## ourwolfden (Apr 29, 2015)

Okay so I have been making soap for almost two years and I have decided to dip my foot in the water to start selling. I joined the Handcrafted Soap and Cosmetic Guild started a Facebook page for my soaps (I’d share, but I think that violates some rules somewhere…). I also want to start making you tube videos but I can’t figure out how to edit them so that is still a work in progress. 

I was going to set a table up in front of my house for a sort of “garage sale” thing before Mother’s Day but I got a better offer. My hometown (about an hour away from where I live now) has an artisan fair every spring on the courthouse lawn. I didn’t join the artisan fair because I did have enough product build up to do a 3 day high traffic show… and let’s face it for my first show I didn’t want to pay the high booth fees. 

My mom works in a shop downtown which is about two blocks away and all the downtown businesses have specials, food/drink, and events happening. My mom’s boss has approached me with the offer to set up a table in front of her business on the side walk to sell my soap. 

I have taken her up on the offer and will be setting up for 1 day with CP soap, wax melts, body spray, odor eliminating room and linen spray, bath tea, and bath bombs.

I am super excited! 

I am not new to selling stuff like this, while I was growing up my mom and papaw both did mall shows but selling bath and body product is a new experience. Any tips or recommendations would be much appreciated. 

And if you all are interested I will post pictures of both my product as I put the finishing touches on and of my booth.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 29, 2015)

That's very cool. As for page link, there's no harm in a link in your sig!


----------



## Muskette (Apr 29, 2015)

How exciting! Good luck to you!


----------



## soapcakes (Apr 29, 2015)

How exciting that it all fell into place for you, good luck!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations. It's nice when things just happen.  

I recommend that you have lots of product.  Make your tables look full but not too busy.   Have some differing heights on your table as well as a nice covering all the way to the floor/ground.   

A nice sign/banner is great as well as having your prices clearly posted.   

Have plenty of water and paper towels.  I also have a container of coffee grounds or beans to clear the sniffer of customers.  Otherwise, just have fun.


----------



## ourwolfden (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone!!!!  I will share pictures as I get the finishing touch put on my packaging and once I get the table set up.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (May 5, 2015)

Smile, greet everyone and let your excitement show.  Folks want to know you are enthusiastic about your products and they will react the same way.  Good luck!


----------



## navigator9 (May 7, 2015)

Your first craft fair is an incredible learning experience, bring pen and paper and take notes as you go along of things to remember for the next one. Best of luck to you!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (May 7, 2015)

Congrats! One thing I was surprised about in my first few events was that some customers are actually really interested in how everything is made. It's kind of a treat for me to get to "geek out" about my craft, so don't be surprised if potential customers want details on how things are made and the ingredients that you use. Also, you'll probably hear more about other peoples' skin than you ever wanted to know!  LOL

Have a great time, and post pics!


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 7, 2015)

SplendorSoaps said:


> Congrats! One thing I was surprised about in my first few events was that some customers are actually really interested in how everything is made. It's kind of a treat for me to get to "geek out" about my craft, so don't be surprised if potential customers want details on how things are made and the ingredients that you use. Also, you'll probably hear more about other peoples' skin than you ever wanted to know!  LOL
> 
> Have a great time, and post pics!



How do you explain it to them? Each time someone asks how I make mu soap, I feel like a smart butt when I tell them that you just have to mix the oils with the lye. But then again, I have a tendency to be perceived as being a smart butt even when I'm not trying to be so maybe that's part of it..


----------



## ourwolfden (May 7, 2015)

It is getting close. All my soap is wrapped, I still have to label a few. I made some bath teas last night, rooms sprays the night before, have more teas and sugar/salt scrubs to make tonight, body sprays to make tomorrow and maybe a few more bath fizzies. All of this on top of have a 45+hour a week normal job. Busy Busy Busy. My hubby thinks I’m crazy J

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I will be sure to take pictures during and post them this weekend. I am starting to get worried because there is supposed to be thunderstorms on Saturday but I’m hopeful it will stay clear until later in the evening. 

The show was good, not great but good. It was supposed to go from 10-4 but we had to call it quits at 1:30... we were rained out! But oh well... made some good sells got some good ideas and had a great time. Also heard that we were invited to join the juried farmer's market that starts May 23rd. 

And as promised here are the pictures:


----------



## lenarenee (May 9, 2015)

Hey that looks nice!  Congratulations on your first....and next!...show!


----------



## jules92207 (May 9, 2015)

The display looks great! Congratulations on your first successful event and many more to come!


----------



## Be Love (May 18, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## navigator9 (May 19, 2015)

Your products look great! I'm sure you learned a lot from your first show that you will use in the future. And after that first one, it's not nearly so scary the next time. Good for you!


----------



## jenny1271 (May 27, 2015)

Beautiful presentation!  Congrats!  I'm nine months in and I just hope I can make some progress over the next year and a half to get even close to that level.  Love your stuff!


----------



## ourwolfden (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm searching through posts with booths trying to get ideas for our Church craft fair. Your booth is beautiful. I noticed your pics say "Effingham" and I wondered if you are in IL. I don't live far from Effingham, about 45 min, closer to Springfield.


----------



## ourwolfden (Aug 6, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> I'm searching through posts with booths trying to get ideas for our Church craft fair. Your booth is beautiful. I noticed your pics say "Effingham" and I wondered if you are in IL. I don't live far from Effingham, about 45 min, closer to Springfield.


 
Yep that is Effingham IL.  I don’t live there but the grew up near the area.  I actually live about 40 minutes away as well.  Closer to kind of in between Effingham and Decatur.


----------



## tarkus (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations !!! good job. the only question I have is what kind of soaps are you thinking to sell ? therapy soap or shampoo bar etc.

thanks

AA


----------



## ourwolfden (Aug 6, 2015)

Just pretty soap that smells good and looks nice.  I am making no claims at all.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2015)

That's the same kind of soap I sell.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 6, 2015)

It's nice to see some fellow Illinoisans on here, even iffen y'all _are_ northerners.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

tarkus said:


> Congratulations !!! good job. the only question I have is what kind of soaps are you thinking to sell ? therapy soap or shampoo bar etc.
> 
> thanks
> 
> AA



I'm not sure if you are asking me??? I'm not as skilled or talented at the beautiful soaps as the people here.  I typically make simple, natural, as close to nature as possible soap using additives from my farm; honey from my hives, dandelions, mulberries, etc. I'm using a basic recipe for a gentle skin conditioning soap; OO or some lard/crisco for the whiter soaps, Coconut Oil, Coco Butter -- as simple as possible with a few EO choices and a few unscented.  I think I've narrowed the huge number of EO choices to a few of the more popular; citrus, lavender, etc.  If there is a long list of ingredients I would like that list to include botanical ingredients and no chemicals or colorants.  I did make some salt soap yesterday but I don't think I will sell any.  It appears to be very drying -- harsh.  Maybe I'll make some sugar scrubs or put seeds into a few.  Something that exfoliates the skin but doesn't dry the skin.  I'll start with a few and maybe add some if there is interest.  I was looking at bath bombs and considering those.  As you can tell, very plain Jane http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ourwolfden (Aug 10, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> It's nice to see some fellow Illinoisans on here, even iffen y'all _are_ northerners.


 
I’m from central IL not northern IL.  My hubby is an SIU grad does that make it a little better?


----------



## aprice522 (Aug 10, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> I did make some salt soap yesterday but I don't think I will sell any.  It appears to be very drying -- harsh.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I just wanted to add my experience with salt.  I researched the heck out of salt and people love love them.

I made a batch and with a 4 week cure it is still gives me a "too squeeky clean" feeling.  Then I read something (again, because I probably just forgot) about the 4 month rule on salt.  Everyone will tell you salt is harsh till it hits 4 months and then the bar is amazing.  I promptly went back into the shower, took the bar, took it to the highest shelf where I cure and left it.  I put in a reminder to try the salt bar again in my phone calendar--IN NOV.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 10, 2015)

aprice522 said:


> I just wanted to add my experience with salt.  I researched the heck out of salt and people love love them.
> 
> I made a batch and with a 4 week cure it is still gives me a "too squeeky clean" feeling.  Then I read something (again, because I probably just forgot) about the 4 month rule on salt.  Everyone will tell you salt is harsh till it hits 4 months and then the bar is amazing.  I promptly went back into the shower, took the bar, took it to the highest shelf where I cure and left it.  I put in a reminder to try the salt bar again in my phone calendar--IN NOV.



That's what I've been reading.  I didn't decide to sell soap at the fall Church craft fair until a week or so ago so the salt soap won't be ready   Thanks for telling me though.  I need all the help I can get.  Maybe I'll like it so much I'll make tons of it.


----------



## Spice (Aug 10, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> How do you explain it to them? Each time someone asks how I make mu soap, I feel like a smart butt when I tell them that you just have to mix the oils with the lye. But then again, I have a tendency to be perceived as being a smart butt even when I'm not trying to be so maybe that's part of it..


I started out explaining the concept at first. Then I realized that I was giving out TMI; I was losing them. So now, I just say; "its a lot like cooking". That keeps it down and its easy for people to understand.


----------



## Spice (Aug 10, 2015)

aprice522 said:


> I just wanted to add my experience with salt.  I researched the heck out of salt and people love love them.
> 
> I made a batch and with a 4 week cure it is still gives me a "too squeeky clean" feeling.  Then I read something (again, because I probably just forgot) about the 4 month rule on salt.  Everyone will tell you salt is harsh till it hits 4 months and then the bar is amazing.  I promptly went back into the shower, took the bar, took it to the highest shelf where I cure and left it.  I put in a reminder to try the salt bar again in my phone calendar--IN NOV.


In NOV let us know!


----------

